# What to do when waiting for a show to start



## brozeph20 (Jun 16, 2009)

I think there might be another similar thread, but I can't seem to find it.
What do you do in that hour to thirty minute stretch between when the house opens until the show starts?


----------



## AndyPandy (Jun 16, 2009)

Usually hanging around by the desks, generally making sure nothing gets lifted. If the sound op is about, then I'll go and make some tea/coffee. Then perhaps a quick check to see nothings tripped/blown without me noticing.

Perhaps assist with any last minute checking of radio mics too, depending on circumstances.


----------



## hhslights (Jun 16, 2009)

When I have that much time before a show starts I always double check all my cues to make sure they were not deleted. I make sure everything is in order for the performance. Usually there is a lot of time still left to kill and if there is nothing left to do concerning the performance I like to play a good game of Euchre or any other card game for that matter. I always keep a deck of cards at my lighting desk. But only if I have nothing else to do to better the upcoming performance.


----------



## icewolf08 (Jun 16, 2009)

We sit around in the green room playing cards or board games or just chilling.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm usually kibitzing with the rest of my crew backstage, or reading a book.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 16, 2009)

I've heard there's a website, specifically for theatre technicians, that serves to occupy all of one's free time.​


----------



## soundlight (Jun 16, 2009)

I check cues, stay on headset to make sure nothing comes up preshow backstage electrics-wise, make sure that no one tries to use the internet on the show control computer that runs sound and sometimes MIDI (this has come so close to having very bad consequences before), and surfing the internet on my laptop which is next to the console.


----------



## cdub260 (Jun 16, 2009)

It depends. Sometimes I'll poke around online or watch anime in my office with a few other members of the crew. Other times I play hacky sack with the crew. Then there are those times when I'm scrambling to figure out why something isn't working before the show starts.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jun 16, 2009)

We had a pre-show meeting in the shop, backstage (save one person in the lobby). Yes, every night. And each person, at each meeting, said something he/she could improve on. (and other people said their would-be-wise Confuscious words of wisdom.) Takes a while, but...

Hey, the show's not gonna start without us, right?


----------



## ship (Jun 17, 2009)

WestlakeTech said:


> We had a pre-show meeting in the shop, backstage (save one person in the lobby). Yes, every night. And each person, at each meeting, said something he/she could improve on. (and other people said their would-be-wise Confuscious words of wisdom.) Takes a while, but...
> 
> Hey, the show's not gonna start without us, right?



I note nobody mentioned just plain taking the time to read another section of a text book which might be useful in improving your career or understanding of it. Or was that implied while running the light board or under a clip light back stage during the show. Also note people that sleep, work on gear or even knit. Know of one person with a huge LCD TV screen on the lid to his road box.. suspect he and the crew tends to watch movies.


----------



## NickJones (Jun 17, 2009)

I like the TV idea. I always check everything, if I arrive with an hour and a half to spare everything gets checked, if the house isn't open I might run through the show while flicking though a script. During shows if I see something I need to change I make a note of it & edit it in preview if possible or if not then then any time I have. I check all my notes to see if I have done everything I need to fix up and I fill up my drink bottle, I'm usually the first to put on a headset, I do suffer from sweaty ear during the show sometimes though, I would very much like a water cooled headset. Especially since the ones I use the most can't be used on either ear, you can't turn the mic round.

One time I was doing a show in a gym and had a few hours to kill between rehearsals. No Wifi. The spots were on top of a piece of scaffold and we had put curtains around the scaffold to make it look slightly neater. After the lighting crew realized it created a rather neat little fort inside. Into the fort we moved the console, screens, power & dmx. Set up a few cameras on top, and a TV inside, and the show was run without seeing the stage, from my awesome cubby house. It took the visual guy about 10 minutes to trace the DMX back to try and find where I was hiding. I ran the show from in there, with 4 cameras on different angles hooked into the TV so I could see what was happening.

Forts are awesome.
Nick


----------



## TheDonkey (Jun 17, 2009)

At an hour before the show, we BEGIN to set out the set pieces for opening, and arrange backstage for set and everything. More often than not, house is 5-10 minutes late to open, but it's "tradition"

In the occurrences that we get the set done before doors, the whole tech crew tends to solicit center stage.(Much to the dismay of our director)


----------



## brozeph20 (Jun 17, 2009)

For our school productions we normally hang out backstage until about five minutes before. But for larger community productions and groups we are normally stuck in the booth looking for a low-mess game that can be played with only a few people. Any suggestions?


----------



## aminorking (Jun 17, 2009)

Plot the show


----------



## thatactorguy (Jun 17, 2009)

NickJones said:


> Set up a few cameras on top, and a TV inside, and the show was run without seeing the stage, from my awesome cubby house.
> Nick



Very cool  I got tired of the speaker-for-a-monitor setup that we had, so I went online and bought one of those $79.95 X10 cameras that kept popping up on my screen. Found an old tv and hooked up the system in the greenroom. Doesn't quite cover the whole stage, the graphics wash out if the light is too intense somewhere, but the built-in mic is pretty good. Only problem with it is that the actors will sometimes get _TOO_ into watching the show and miss their cue, lol...

After almost ten years, though, it still works very well, save for some signal interference every now and again


----------



## ship (Jun 18, 2009)

Still note that nobody is spending free time in reading to master their trade or doing homework and that's worrysome. This much less if on the clock fixing stuff off stage.

Got a "semi-pro" person today saying he needed to re-tap some 5/8" truss bolts today, what threading were they in finding the proper die? What you don't already know in handling these things on a almost daily basis??? Often a question for me at least of I didn't get training as much as I now provide, I had to figure it out or educate myself to get where I got. This meant personal study into my fields of becoming a professional at. 

Today asked by a carpenter by Union trade to special order another countersink for wood drill bit for the countersink. Hmm, it's a normal drill bit normally used for say a #6 and that would be 3/32" drill bit - didn't you already know this? This amongst stuff like nobody taught me about the differences between a MSR 700SA lamp and a HMI 700w/D4/75 lamp, had to learn that on my own. Why is it not also appropriate especially for those using the lamps to also know the difference? 

Nobody also taught me how to run power to a Gladiator follow spot off a generator, much less never ran one before. Got a call today from someone with much more field experience than I, much less I have never worked on a Glad. before but in same lamp have worked on Lycian 1290's in under power issues before back when I did shows.

He was getting about 196V from an optimum 208V power and was not able to maintin the arc. Yep, that's what I or Lycian would confirm as a problem in not enough power by way of past experience. How to power them up? Was given a generator to power up the lighting rig and it was at about 123V on stage and only given a 300' foot run to the follow spots, about 196V there given 10/3 cable. Yup.. that sounds about right in not sustaining the arc. He was also given some buck boost transformers designed for powering up Euro gear with 208v power so as to help but they were showing 223v in power which could also be problematic for the lamp and ballast for what it wants to see unless able to switch the ballast for 230v power or auto sensing in power supply.

Sorry, not on the show nor using the lights so I have not read the manual on the fixtures as to how to deal with it. Did forward him to someone more experienced with the fixtures and space he was in - this in him having done it before. 

Further recommendations, given 123V on stage he could not go up in voltage further safely - a generator is adjustable. On the other hand given voltage drop, he could request some larger gauge cable to be delivered locally so as to get back to 208v between legs without voltage drop as much a factor. What... you never considered this before the show in planning for it given the long run to the spots? 

He could also lower the voltage to the stage say down to 117v and there by with the use of the buck boost transformers 300' away on 10/3 wire lower their output to something closer to 208v.

That was the best plan, or switch if not auto sensing ballasts, switch the voltage to 230v imput for the ballasts in better at times to be a bit lower than if way over rated voltage possibly blowing lamp and ballast as opposed to lamp dousing during the show when way over voltage.

In the end he powered up the lights with buck boost transformer at way over the expected voltage and they stayed struck for a long time and that's how he will do the show. Will no doubt hear later how well that worked or if the lamps or ballasts failed during the show as the lesser op options I would try. Could be fine assuming fixture technology but possibly not work so well if not melting down the 10/3 feeder cable.

Overall concept on the other hand... While I have some experience with voltage drop and running a 2Kw Xenon lamp under it... that's about the extent of it in the field for me beyond personal reading the person on site should also have read and know.

This much less him taking the time to read the manual on all fixtures he is using and or understanding voltage drop theory even as a basic sense of it in what's the amperage of what I'm using and would 300' away be a problem for 10/3 cable at near enough that amperage?

Books, school, experience but over that, just taking time to read a manual and or text book when given free time to master your field. That is the point. I was not doing the show, why ask me and why didn't you know?

New text books on lighting out every few months.. lots of time to read and study all of them and still have time to study the older ones or a manual on a fixture about to be used. Master one's field, it's professionalism and one's job one is paid in part for in bein an expert on staff above someone off the street that want's your job.


----------



## gafftaper (Jun 19, 2009)

First off this isn't the time to be running checks. You should have them all done a half hour before curtain. The half hour is there for you to fix things if you have a problem. 

Personally:
If it's a big show I'm supervising student crews. Often there is some sort of chaos I'm having to attend to. However if all is well and the crew is prepared, I setup the laptop and hang out here. Other times I'm running sound or video for a lecture. In that case I'm hanging out on CB from house open to turn on the works the audience is gone. 

Now to anonymously throw one of my CB friends under the bus: 
Someone around here has a very cool job at a *major* high budget show with ten performances a week. He hangs out here on CB after the house opens, in the break between shows, and there's a 20 minute or so stretch in the middle of the show where he has very little to do SO...


----------



## renegadeblack (Jun 19, 2009)

derekleffew said:


> I've heard there's a website, specifically for theatre technicians, that serves to occupy all of one's free time.​



And it's quite often found that it takes up more than their free time... or so I've heard 

Depending on the show (typically during our yearly musical) we have a dance party before the show to get pumped up for it. Sometimes we do the Time Warp, sometimes we just blast techno and rave it out. 

Sometimes I'm shooing all of my technicians into their positions, and sometimes I'm trying to fix something extremely last minute or other times, we'll do something funky for the preshow announcement like pre-record it and do something to it to make the audience laugh. 

What is most often though? A run to the gas station across the street to get goodies


----------



## edmedmoped (Sep 6, 2009)

If I'm followspotting, I sit in my dark corner, making sure everything's going well, talking to people on the cans and maybe going on facebook on my phone (which I turn off before the show obviously!)

If I'm at the desk, we play a game involving the faders called Frog or something. I forgot how to play...

EDMEDIT: If I'm backstage, which I am in rehearsals sometimes, to help out, I like to go up to the gantry where the dimmers are. You have a nice view up there, along with the occasional puff from the smoke machine and the loud hum of the dimmers


----------



## zuixro (Sep 6, 2009)

I almost always have my laptop with me, I turn the brightness all the way down and sometimes use this mac app "rgGamma" to turn it blue (cuts down the intensity a lot). I check my RSS reader, email, read ControlBooth. I also have a notebook that I sketch ideas in, and a blue-gelled-off-brand-Littlite, so I can use it during the show if I have a long standby.


----------



## erosing (Sep 7, 2009)

@zuixro: That is an awesome piece of software, I just installed it on all of my computers. How did you ever come across that, out of curiousity?

On topic: I like to go to the bathroom. I generally like to take the lightboard's manual with me. Like ship said, it's a good time to learn something new. 

I also tend to converse some with the crew we usually have another quick talk about the previous show, go over any special things for the performance again, remind people about [x] after the show (x is equal to party, bar, persons house, strike, notes, cleaning, etc).


----------



## chris325 (Sep 7, 2009)

If I'm working the board, sometime's I'll look through the board's manual, chat on headset, do homework, and make sure I have all the cues in place. As for working backstage, I usually try to make sure each actor (particularly with middle school shows) has the costuming and props they need. Often times I end up searching for a prop that an actor just realized he/she is missing 2 min. before the show and desperately needs in the first scene. Sometimes I end up just making a new makeshift prop if possible, or grab something out of the storage room. (After a lot of pushing of actors to double check props well before the show starts, this dosen't occur as often.)


----------



## Soxred93 (Sep 7, 2009)

If I'm at the board, I usually just talk to my friends that walk by (our booth is on the same floor as the auditorium, there's no balcony) for half an hour. If I'm on a board that is just a PC with DMX software installed, I play Solitaire or Spider on it.


----------



## ReiRei (Sep 8, 2009)

Well, after I've checked everything that I'm responsible for I usually play a card game with my buddies. There's one in particular that we play, a little violent but awesome. It's pretty addicting and the time passes by quickly. I've forgotten how to play though, it's been so long... I should probably find out how to play that again. 

I don't suggest playing any videogames. I've found that it gets a little ridiculous to focus on it if you've got twelve people, who aren't supposed to be in the booth, surrounding you and asking you what you're playing.


----------



## zuixro (Sep 8, 2009)

Arez said:


> That is an awesome piece of software, I just installed it on all of my computers. How did you ever come across that, out of curiousity?



*not sure who you were replying to*

A friend and I were running followspot fora show during school last year. We used our laptops for our cue sheets (with hard copies just in case. Even when the backlight was all the way down, it still let us up, so he told me about that app. It's also great in class when the lights are down.


----------



## ChEk (Sep 8, 2009)

A quick review of my notes an ques. Last check of dimmers, amps and other electric equipment. Checking that emergency exits and fire fighting equipment is not blocked back stage and FOH. Short check and summary with the SM and show producer. 

After that, get some fresh air if possible, fill my water bottle, pick up some coffe on the way and then off to the booth and stand by


----------



## edmedmoped (Sep 8, 2009)

My second post on this thread but if it's like 30 mins before open house, I'm backstage checking our movers/smoke/strobe, doing some last-minute gaffa taping, sitting down if I'm on followspot and someone's nicked my stool again, and that's about it


----------



## erosing (Sep 8, 2009)

zuixro said:


> *not sure who you were replying to*
> 
> A friend and I were running followspot fora show during school last year. We used our laptops for our cue sheets (with hard copies just in case. Even when the backlight was all the way down, it still let us up, so he told me about that app. It's also great in class when the lights are down.



Sorry, I was talking about you.


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 16, 2009)

Well the sound op is usually backstage checking breakers dimmers and the amps, and then he comes back to the operation area and tests all the mics and is playing waiting music, while hes doing that I make sure the light board is all set and my area is neatly laid out with snacks and drinks (x D) and that my script is there. And also be sure I remberd to make a "bubble affect" on the curtain. I usually then go out into the lobby and great people or just walk around out there, then head to the back stage and check that everything is ready and finalize my cue to start (We have no headsets as you might have read my other posts.) (Which will end this year since we are getting headsets.) and then make my way back to the light board and chit chat with the sound op. Occasionally talking to other people I know come in.

Oh, also, calmly yet assertively, telling people not to cross over to the other side of the theatre using the back walkway where we are situated.

Also, we don't let people sit int he first two rows of seats in front of us just for wires out of the mixer kind of over hang the first, and then the second just for head room and non crowding and what not, so we just tack masking tape and tape off the rows. But my favorite thing is...when people literally climb over or under the tape, and sit down. I mean, really? x D


----------



## edmedmoped (Sep 17, 2009)

MillburyAuditorium said:


> I make sure the light board is all set and my area is neatly laid out with snacks


I hope they're not crunchy!


----------



## philhaney (Sep 17, 2009)

Well, this should make ship happy. As I'm the flyman for a production that runs every June and July, once my checks are all done I've been reading Jay O. Glerum's Stage Rigging Handbook - 3rd Edition.

It is my desire/ambition to become an ESTA Certified Rigger......


----------



## derekleffew (Sep 17, 2009)

philhaney said:


> ...It is my desire/ambition to become an ESTA Certified Rigger......


In that case you might want also to take a gander or two at _ Entertainment Rigging: A Practical Guide for Riggers and Managers_ by Harry Donovan.

May I also suggest spending the $35 and taking a practice exam, just to see where you stand/need improvement?

A fine and worthwhile goal.


----------



## philhaney (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I will look into both. 

I picked this book up yesterday for the history:


----------



## MillburyAuditorium (Sep 17, 2009)

edmedmoped said:


> I hope they're not crunchy!



Haha, nope, our snack of choice, Twizzlers : D


----------



## edmedmoped (Sep 18, 2009)

^ Nice .


----------



## SethRoBoDean (Sep 18, 2009)

My crew plays Phase 10 back stage. It usually takes them 2 or 3 days to finish one game.


----------



## hhslights (Sep 18, 2009)

Usually SM, ASM, Sound op and myself get a game of Euchre going in the booth. It never fails to entertain. It eats away at time and only requires four people and a Euchre deck of cards. It is also easy to abandon if need be.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh, hey, I think I was ratted out. Thanks Gaff.

Sure I spend time on CB during my show (my boss knows and approves as I know when not to as well). I also spend time reading the industry rags online or print (whichever is handy). One never knows when you will need to go on to a new position and might as well keep up with the Jonses. I have also been researching new gear to potentially replace some of our aging equipment (not just anything will fit into a multi-million dollar production, including top of the line stuff). 

We preset and then take a dinner break, so all of our systems have been checked (every light, every speaker, every prop, etc.). That always gives us leeway to fix anything or prepare to do without during any given night (on occasion you end up missing a break). During our break, there are varous activities including reading, watching DVDs, checking email, or my favorite, Munchkin!


----------



## Anonymous067 (Sep 30, 2009)

I'd much rather be sitting around doing nothing than trying to fix a problem, or worse yet, for one-days...asking what act is going first...(I REALLY hate those...)

Typically I'll be hanging out on the internet, checking all my CD's playback cues or board assignments...

I like to do a 5-minute to show channel check... not as a primary "catch a problem" but as a "self security" type thing... I like going into a show knowing that everything on my sound board is working properly...

Occasionally I'll be on headset telling the pit to "shut up". eh. whatever I feel like I guess...


----------



## photoatdv (Oct 1, 2009)

Off the top of my head, there's only one show that I can think of that I've actually been bored waiting for it to start. No, wait, that was the show I was "interning" on. Since it was a completely professional show, my only job during the actual show was to make sure no one bothered anything or anyone .

Shows I'm working on... usually since we had a small crew at my high school we had multiple jobs. On the last dance one I was: ALD, SM, flyman, and scenic. I considered myself lucky if I wasn't fixing cues in blind! And we'd do a 2-2.5 hour out call usually. Once I even had a 4 hour early call . 

Some of the more interesting ones I've done: 5 minutes out looking for a doll that will drink a bottle of water, 8 minutes out gelling lights while yelling at the production company techs to get the dimmers plugged in, trying to figure out why I hear water in the headset then finding out out TD's mic bleeds even when its off and he's in the loo, discussing how we're going to call the show, telling the dancers the fly systems brake handles are NOT costume hooks and that they can't sit their prop on an arbor (duh-- but IDK how many times I've gone to take a fly cue and had to throw costumes/props out of the way), find my missing spot ops... you get the picture.


----------



## edmedmoped (Oct 15, 2009)

Frogger on the Zero88 Fat Frog board


----------



## samsathebug (Oct 16, 2009)

There's no wifi backstage (probably a good thing), so after I do a preshow check of props and make sure everything on stage is set, I sit back and joke around on headset and/or read whatever Chuck Palahniuk book I happened to grab off my bedroom floor that morning...


----------



## scarlet0906 (Oct 26, 2009)

Doing stuff that are not allowed during the show or when the show start. Like texting, talking in the phone or eating. I actually do all things that i want to do before the show starts. Because I want my full concentration and attention to the show. Besides, I don't pay a token of dime or ticket to waste or messed up the show.


----------



## eternalfire1244 (Oct 26, 2009)

I usually read manuals after everything is checked, or flip through my backstage handbook and try to memorize some of the useful stuff. If I am particularly bored I do knot work- making things like trinity knots and monkeys fists (monkeys fists are useful for heaving lines). This is only in the last half hr before show opens and house is usually on it's way in. All my checks are done long before house is open.

On a side note - if anyone knows where I can get small (1/2" diameter) Depleted Uranium spheres I would really like to get my hands n one. I been looking to see if I can find them for a monkeys fist and I have come up blank for spheres- though I have found depleted uranium I can buy in small quantities, but not in sphere form.


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 26, 2009)

eternalfire1244 said:


> On a side note - if anyone knows where I can get small (1/2" diameter) Depleted Uranium spheres I would really like to get my hands n one. I been looking to see if I can find them for a monkeys fist and I have come up blank for spheres- though I have found depleted uranium I can buy in small quantities, but not in sphere form.



Can I ask why DU? I mean do you really need something that heavy? It is really easy to get lead shot or lead balls, and that should be plenty heavy. While DU is available, it is very expensive and it seams like it would be a waste to use it in a monkey's fist.


----------



## shiben (Nov 5, 2009)

eternalfire1244 said:


> On a side note - if anyone knows where I can get small (1/2" diameter) Depleted Uranium spheres I would really like to get my hands n one. I been looking to see if I can find them for a monkeys fist and I have come up blank for spheres- though I have found depleted uranium I can buy in small quantities, but not in sphere form.




I agree with IceWolf. Lead is gonna be plenty heavy, and unless your building Tank armor, DU is probably not what you need. If it makes you feel any better, DU is just well on its way to becoming Lead anyhow, so its practically the same stuff (not really, but Lead is produced by the decay of Uranium). I just feel like DU is way more expensive than you want to go.


----------



## Jordan01 (Jan 22, 2010)

I read the manuals for all the equipment.


----------



## jonliles (Jan 25, 2010)

eternalfire1244 said:


> On a side note - if anyone knows where I can get small (1/2" diameter) Depleted Uranium spheres I would really like to get my hands n one. I been looking to see if I can find them for a monkeys fist and I have come up blank for spheres- though I have found depleted uranium I can buy in small quantities, but not in sphere form.




from an environmental standpoint, DU is still going through decay and will give off radiation greater than background - we saw this as an issue in the Navy, AND it is a toxic heavy metal that will slowly leach inthe cording that you will be handling. You DO NOT want to use DU. All of our Boatswains used either a steal ball bearing or brass when making monkey fists - no danger of leaching out lethal heavy metals (even if covered in cording).

Just a friendly environmental, health and safety message.


----------

